# Is a Pet Passport required for Ireland?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just had a thought...

Does anyone know if you need a pet passport to take your dog to/from Scotland/Northern Ireland with P&O?

- Although technically, both are part of the UK, I was wondering if the open border to Europe (Northern Ireland/Republic of Ireland) clouds the issue.

Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We didnt have to have a pssport and we wasnt asked for one 
http://www.pettravel.com/immigration/Ireland.cfm


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ireland/Britain Route

Ireland and Britain are free of rabies. All pet dogs and cats may travel between the two countries without a Pet Passport.

http://www.irishferries.com/extras/EN/kene.html


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Anywhere in UK, Channel Island and IOM no. Technically between UK and Ireland yes under the January 2012 regs, but no one has ever bothered to enforce and there are no checks. Must be a DAFF waiver in place.

Pet Passport is not all about Rabies


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I emailed P&O and received this prompt response;

I can confirm that the Pet Passport is not required on the Irish Sea sailings.


----------

